# FAU:roommates needed



## mistywolf (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a room reserved at the Marriot Hotel at which the convention is  being held

The total room cost for friday and saturday night (checking out sunday  morning) is $273.70 including tax (which if its just me i'd have to pay  that all by myself on top of the travel costs from virginia)

With Me and one other person:136.85 each
With Me and two other persons:91.24. per person
With Me and three other persons:68.43 each

hey, had some change in plans and lost my roommates for FAU. Anyone  wanna be my roommate? If i dont have at least one person to split room  costs with I cant afford to go... the more people i have the cheeper it  will be for everyone. can have up to 4 people total.


1.


  mistywolf 
2.:iconcrazycarlt:
3. sketch dalmation (maybe, awaiting reply)
4.(your name here)

the more people i have the cheeper it will be for all, I since ive already had people drop out b4, i will be requiring payment for each persons portion of the room prior to the convention(no later than may 21st)


----------

